# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Tolong Dokter

## jonadi

Berikut ikan saya tidak mau makan dan diam saja, siripnya pada rusak ujung2x nya, trus sirip belakangnya ada hijau2x spt lumut

mohon diagnosanya berikut obatnya.

btw ikannya prospek jumbo tidak?

terima kasih

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

> sipp dech....untuk informasi,ikan saya pagi ini saya cek masih lengkap om....sukur alhamdulilah....


idem ommmm.
tapi dainichi showa nya masih kurang nyaman. asalnya di hotel bintang 5
sekarang ke losmen   ::   ::   ::

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jonadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

dari beberapa pengalaman,,,,untuk pengobatan penyakit koi tiap orang gak sama...ibaratnya apabila kita bertanya pada 5 orang dokter koi,,akan ditemui 5 jawaban yg berbeda.....untuk itu maka ...jangan semua saran dokter2 tsb diterapkan seluruhnya sekaligus..akan menjadi bumerang,,,,untuk baiknya ambil salah satu saja saran2 dari dokter2 tsb untuk diterapkan pada koi  anda yg sakit......atau..untuk pembelajaran kedepannya...siapkan 5 bak karantina lalu terapkan ke 5 saran2 dokter tsb pada koi anda yg sakit,,,bagi2 koi anda yg sakit pada 5 bak karantina tsb,,,lalu buktikan sendiri dokter mana yg sesuai dengan kasus penyakit koi anda,,,,untuk pembelajaran apabila suatu hari nanti koi anda kena sakit...

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ftupamahu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rova

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

